# Seen at Treviso near Venice today



## Roger Haworth (Nov 3, 2018)

Interesting looking British registered van. Obviously Mercedes based. The work of Mr Hymer? The only clue is the logo on the back - who is RMB?


----------



## landoboguy (Nov 3, 2018)

Theres a few threads discussing  this German maker here and there on motorhome fun

RMB Reisemobile LinerLe Voyageur – RMB | Die Ausnahme bestimmt die regel


----------



## witzend (Nov 3, 2018)

*No Secret*

We all Know he's there Now least ways Google blanks number plates


----------



## Debs (Nov 4, 2018)

Nice paint job, shame about the wheels! Looks a bit like a Tabbert body shell.


----------



## 1807truckman (Nov 4, 2018)

It's an old RMB German high quality motorhome, I've seen quite a few on my travels and they are very well made and seem to go forever,

Graham











Urology nurses just take the pee.


----------

